Ask HN: Good resources to learn Chaos Theory - jmstfv
======
jamessb
Steven Strogatz's _Nonlinear Dynamics and Chaos_ [1] is a great introduction.

[1]: [https://westviewpress.com/books/nonlinear-dynamics-and-
chaos...](https://westviewpress.com/books/nonlinear-dynamics-and-chaos/)

------
trcollinson
Chaos: Making A New Science -- James Gleick

I can't recommend this book enough. Go get it right now. It's worth it.

